# What do you think of this horse's conformation? Swayback? High withers?



## OttoPilot (Oct 17, 2012)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Would you call this swayback or just high withers or both? 
Would you consider it bad enough where he should be ridden less or by a light rider?
Any other advice?
Thank you!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I think there is a bit of swayback there.. but im not great about that.. just my opinion..


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I think you have 3 things going on ......a high wither a lower back and a hunter bump.

How old is the horse????? He looks well used!

Super Nova


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks mre like a high whither. I dont see much of a junters bump, just a longer back. Mine looked much the same until we started working on building a topline.

http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/jnbolt/collage_210909850754775410001.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

